# not good



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

(White-tailed Deer in Ohio Impacted by Common Deer Disease 
Sep 
10 Written by: news editor 
9/10/2012 12:00 AM 

State wildlife and animal health officials have confirmed localized outbreaks of a common white-tailed deer disease in eight Ohio.
EHD occurs annually in deer herds across North America


AKRON, OH - State wildlife and animal health officials have confirmed localized outbreaks of a common white-tailed deer disease in eight Ohio counties including Ashtabula, Columbiana, Geauga, Holmes, Paulding, Portage, Ross and Summit.

Ohio Department of Agriculture's Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory confirmed that of the 20 samples, 13 deer had epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD). State animal health officials stress EHD occurs annually in deer herds across North America. A similar hemorrhagic disease called bluetongue has been known to occur throughout the United States and Canada, but should not be confused with EHD. There are no cases of bluetongue disease confirmed in Ohio.

White-tailed deer contract EHD from the biting midges, which typically live near water. White-tailed deer, along with mule deer, elk, bighorn sheep and pronghorn antelope are susceptible to the disease.

The disease is not spread from deer to deer or from deer to humans. Once infected, deer show symptoms within five to 10 days. Infected deer initially lose appetite and fear of man, grow progressively weaker, often salivate excessively and become unconscious. Many deer die within 36 hours of the onset of symptoms.

Midges can also spread EHD among cattle and sheep. These outbreaks may occur at the same time deer are being impacted. However, this is not a case of the disease spreading from deer to livestock or vice versa, but is an indication that the biting midges are present in large enough numbers to spread the disease.

State wildlife officials stress to those planning to hunt impacted areas this fall that although this disease does not affect humans nor impact the safety of consumed deer, hunters should report deer that appear to be sick or diseased to their local wildlife officer. Deer that appear unhealthy should never be taken for human food.

According to the University of Georgia's annual Southeastern Cooperative Wildlife Disease Study, EHD is the most common ailment affecting deer in the Eastern United States.

The disease is common in portions of the northern Great Plains and the southeastern United States, and was first identified in 1955 in New Jersey.)


what do you guys think will happen to our deer heard??


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

Here in se ohio was hit by this a few years ago you would find deer in bottoms near water it impacted the deer herds in different areas it seemed

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

It will thin the heard a little bit. I wonder what the death rate will be compared to vehicle impact kills.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

13 deer in the state is hardly an "outbreak". Deer die from EHD and blue tongue every year. Talk about over dramatizing.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That was 13 out of 20: Ohio Department of Agriculture's Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory confirmed that of the 20 samples, 13 deer had epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD). 
Now that is a very high percentage. However 20 out of the Ohio deer herd is very small. And you have to wonder if the samples were all from the same area and they only warned of 8 counties, that is a questionable report.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point. I was assuming that the 20 samples were all deer found dead in the woods and under suspicion of diseases. It only makes sense that many or most of them would test positive for EHD. Now, if these were 20 random deer dead along the road, that would be different. But, I&#8217;ve never heard of them testing road kill for EHD before since it&#8217;s so common.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Assuming the story is true, the ODNR would have Mapped Containment Areas starting next Fall where all Hunters would have to Report their Deer Kills and have their Deer inspected and tested for this Disease. Ohio would be placed on a List of States that are Banned from exporting Deer Kills with Brains and Spines intact. Ohio Hunters would have to remove both the Brain and Spine of every Deer before transporting their Deer to "healthy" States. It's going to suck for a few years until the Ohio testing turns up negative on every Deer killed.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> Assuming the story is true, the ODNR would have Mapped Containment Areas starting next Fall where all Hunters would have to Report their Deer Kills and have their Deer inspected and tested for this Disease. Ohio would be placed on a List of States that are Banned from exporting Deer Kills with Brains and Spines intact. Ohio Hunters would have to remove both the Brain and Spine of every Deer before transporting their Deer to "healthy" States. It's going to suck for a few years until the Ohio testing turns up negative on every Deer killed.


Youre confusing EHD with CWD. Even with CWD, they dont go to those extremes, except the part where the brain and spine must be removed. 
EHD is a yearly occurrence.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

EHD is a common occurrence during hot dry yrs. Its a quick killer thats transmitted by a midge bite. Deer get concentrated by water which is often stagnant and swampy.


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

we have this going on in northwest pa and it is far worse in our area I HAVE TALKED to one farmer in my area and he has found 40 plus deer on his farm and others with 10 to15 so it is real bad in our area and is all do to the hot dry summer we have had.
We had this back in 2007 and it only took 2 years for the deer to come back to the good population that was there in the begining. the only good thing is it only hits some areas hard and just down the road it only gets a few . deadly little critters those midges fast kill 5 to 10 days. hope all works our for you guys in ohio.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

my brother called today saying a farmer friend told him about a local neighbor behind my brothers property, that found four dead deer near his pond and one was a big buck, there was a ten pt in his bean fields a month ago and he hasn,t seen it in awhile, and the field is still green to still have them coming to it, looks like a tuff season coming up there being it not a big woodlot in that block, and this is in northern portage co..


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am in Grand Rapids, MI this week for work. On the news they ran a story concerning the breakout of the deer illness there. Hundreds of dead deer have been found and the Michigan DNR is considering cancelling the deer season in Kent county for this season. A real impact here.


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have found four dead on my land in geauga county


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm really surprised it took so long before this got posted. A few weeks ago I got word that over 200 dead deer were found over in PA close to where I hunt. So I started asking my odnr buddy questions. The reason there's a higher kill rate this year is because of the drought, less water means more deer concentrate on whats available.. So the midge infects more faster because of the proximity. But the good news is a good frost will kill the midge.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, this was posted a few weeks ago.  It was just brought back up today.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> You&#8217;re confusing EHD with CWD. Even with CWD, they don&#8217;t go to those extremes, except the part where the brain and spine must be removed.
> EHD is a yearly occurrence.


correct, its been around and happens yearly to deer....every year...kinda like when the media went crazy over "pit bulls" attacking people and ravaging kids and neighbors, everyone got sooo scared of those dogs.....well...it still happens...they still bite people..the news/papers just doesnt cover it as much anymore when it happens. Deer have died in the past from ehd and will continue to do so in future years, the dry summer did have a lot to do with it, so it was a little more profound this year.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> correct, its been around and happens yearly to deer....every year...kinda like when the media went crazy over "pit bulls" attacking people and ravaging kids and neighbors, everyone got sooo scared of those dogs.....well...it still happens...they still bite people..the news/papers just doesnt cover it as much anymore when it happens. Deer have died in the past from ehd and will continue to do so in future years, the dry summer did have a lot to do with it, so it was a little more profound this year.


"Well...it still happens" not to hijack but pitbulls don't bite as much as you would like to think. I'm a pitbull advocate I have fostered many pits and saved many others. They get a bad reputation because of comments like yours. Don't take it the wrong way, it just really strikes a nerve with me when people make ignorant statements. Do your research. http://www.examiner.com/article/pit...-121-other-breeds-temperament-are-gentle-dogs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on now, it was just an example. No need to hijack the thread. 
BTW, that link you posted was far from unbiased. If you really want people to change their minds, that's not the way to do it. I did a little reading on the American Temperament Test Society, and that's one of the most rediculous "tests" I've ever heard of. Talk about unprofessional.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

jbmynes said:


> "Well...it still happens" not to hijack but pitbulls don't bite as much as you would like to think. I'm a pitbull advocate I have fostered many pits and saved many others. They get a bad reputation because of comments like yours. Don't take it the wrong way, it just really strikes a nerve with me when people make ignorant statements. Do your research. http://www.examiner.com/article/pit...-121-other-breeds-temperament-are-gentle-dogs
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wouldn't take what he said out of context. In my opinion he was just stating what the media has done in the past with those incidents. Let's not let this one get out of hand. I don't think he was bashing pitbulls, just using a story to explain that deer die every year and people don't always talk about it. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

That was the first link that popped up, there are many more. I'm not going to start a internet argument about it. The media feeds people the wrong info (a news station in cleveland did it not to long ago about a boy that was attacked by a pack of pitbulls. The story went away when animal control picked up the pack and not a single one was a pitbull) and gives pitbulls a bad reputation its as simple as that. Saying pitbulls bite people all the time is simply wrong. Ask any veterinarian about them.

How would you feel if the news ran a story saying all hunters are dumb ******** and the entire viewing area believed it? Would it strike a nerve? Just saying. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Again, sorry. I know it was just an example. If he had said rabid raccoon I wouldn't have cared lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I understand what you&#8217;re saying. I was just pointing out that wasn&#8217;t a real good link to back up the point.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha! Well pitbulls don't bite every one they see, all hunters aren't dumb ******** and rabid raccoons are flesh earing zombies, and deer die all the time. Happy hunting! Lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Ooof!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

jbmynes said:


> How would you feel if the news ran a story saying all hunters are dumb ******** and the entire viewing area believed it? Would it strike a nerve? Just saying.


I would feel the same as I do now. I don't concern myself with the media and their opinions. I can't stand wathcing TV anymore for that reason...especially this time of the year with the election going on. I don't concern myself with opinions of people that I don't associate with. If people assumed that I was a dumb ******* because I was a hunter I would still sit my dumb, ******* self in a tree and have the time of my life haha


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jbmynes said:


> "Well...it still happens" not to hijack but pitbulls don't bite as much as you would like to think. I'm a pitbull advocate I have fostered many pits and saved many others. They get a bad reputation because of comments like yours. Don't take it the wrong way, it just really strikes a nerve with me when people make ignorant statements. Do your research. http://www.examiner.com/article/pit...-121-other-breeds-temperament-are-gentle-dogs
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't think that of pits at all, they're good dogs, I was just pointing out that when it hits the media, it becomes a much bigger deal, and people sometimes can get the wrong idea based on what they read or hear


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I'm really surprised it took so long before this got posted. A few weeks ago I got word that over 200 dead deer were found over in PA close to where I hunt. So I started asking my odnr buddy questions. The reason there's a higher kill rate this year is because of the drought, less water means more deer concentrate on whats available.. So the midge infects more faster because of the proximity. But the good news is a good frost will kill the midge.


So let me get this straight...over 200 dead deer were found close to where u hunt?..any possibility of over exaggeration there? Does the number get bigger each time the story is told?..c'mon man!


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

First and foremost how the heck did we go from deer to pitbulls

I can't link these toe species together.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

samfishdyt said:


> First and foremost how the heck did we go from deer to pitbulls
> 
> I can't link these toe species together.


First and foremost.......read the thread and you coulda answered your own question


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

Was wondering if the ehd has slowed or completely stopped since we have had a few frosty nights.Iwas under the impression that would stop it.I was getting a little worried a good freind of mine found 18 deer in three blocks of woods in north west Portage county.Seven or eight miles away we found none.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be pretty much done.


----------

